
Ask HN: What would you do with unmetered 10gig? - linsomniac
In the next 3ish months I will have unmetered, symmetric 10gig fiber Internet available at my house.  I recently exchanged messages with the first person in town to get the 10gig service, and his reasoning for getting the 10gig service was &quot;it&#x27;s cool&quot;, which I understand...<p>I&#x27;d like to actually be able to justify 10gig service.  Ideally, running something on it that appeals to other potential customers of the municipal broadband, to attract new customers to it.<p>The easy one is to set up a Linux mirror server.  In the past I&#x27;ve run a mirror server for ~a decade, so that shouldn&#x27;t be a huge deal.  I like the idea of running a Tor exit node, but worry about the liability of that.  Some sort of a block storage for backup service came to mind while reading that Cloudflare Utah post yesterday.<p>I run production Linux boxes and networks as my day job.  But I don&#x27;t have machine space at my house, so I&#x27;m limited in the number of servers I can put in place.<p>Clever ideas to attract other locals to the Municipal Broadband service?
======
mtmail
OpenStreetMap is looking for caching servers, those need a lot of outgoing
bandwidth
[https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Servers/Tile_CDN](https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Servers/Tile_CDN)

~~~
linsomniac
This is a spectacular idea that I hadn't thought of. Especially since we use
OSM tiles at work.

------
nikisweeting
Help the OpenZim.org project run a scraper for their Zimfarm service that
archives large sites like Wikipedia, Project Gutenberg, TED talks, etc.

[https://farm.openzim.org/about](https://farm.openzim.org/about)

Or you can run your own internet archiving node with something like
ArchiveBox.io or Webrecorder.io and feed it your entire browsing history
(including viewed YouTube videos, streamed music, all git repos looked at,
etc.).

Alternatively run an IPFS or Bittorrent node, or a Tor snowflake relay, which
is a lot less risky than running an exit node:
[https://snowflake.torproject.org/](https://snowflake.torproject.org/)

~~~
nikisweeting
And to specifically help users around you, you can then rehost the ZIM
archives that you help scrape, and provide a local offline copy of Wikipedia,
TED talks, etc to your community so that even if the originals go down, your
peers will have access to that content.

See [https://www.kiwix.org/en/downloads/kiwix-
serve/](https://www.kiwix.org/en/downloads/kiwix-serve/)

------
client4
I ran an ISP. Most people max their bandwidth for: backups, downloading Steam
games, torrenting, and then about a week later their usage drops to about
5-8mbps sustained for Streaming and Videoconferencing.

~~~
whoisjuan
One question. Why is it that ISPs don't have an on-demand offering for larger
bandwidths?

Like if I pay for a 300mbps but I need 1gbps for the day you can charge me 5
bucks extra per day that month.

Are the unit-economics of this that bad? I never understood why ISPs have such
crappy/unflexible pricing tiers. Mobile carriers are way ahead on this type of
flexible offering and the math seems to work.

~~~
robjan
ISPs operate on a similar business model to gyms. They couldn't afford to
provide the service if everyone maxed out what they are paying for. Allowing
on demand increases of bandwidth would break this business model.

~~~
iptrans
While true in general, the cost of unoversubscribed wholesale bandwidth is
rapidly approaching the cost of oversubscribed retail bandwidth.

Wholesale bandwidth is 5 cents per Mbps or less at scale. Not that the ISP
pays for all bandwidth, peering and CDN traffic is free.

In other words, even if you max out a 1 Gbps line 24/7, you are only costing
the ISP $50 per month.

Add to that that most people are unable to consume even 10 Mbps on average and
bandwidth costs become less and less of an issue. An average subscriber will
use 2-4 Mbps of bandwidth during primetime, and primetime is all you care
about as an ISP.

Nothing in this means that offering bandwidth on demand is impossible or a
threat to the ISP business model.

It’s just that the overhead of offering an on-demand product to consumers
isn’t worth the time and effort, as you’d be making peanuts while having to
deal with a lot of grief.

Bandwidth on demand is a thing for businesses and operators. A good example of
this is Megaport, who offers virtual cross connects and transport. Price start
from $100 per month plus a varying fee per Mbps, from a few cents to a few
dollars per month.

~~~
zokier
> Add to that that most people are unable to consume even 10 Mbps on average
> and bandwidth costs become less and less of an issue. An average subscriber
> will use 2-4 Mbps of bandwidth during primetime, and primetime is all you
> care about as an ISP

4k Netflix is around 15 Mbps alone, even 1080p is >5 Mbps.

And with games being now > 100 GB downloads these days, I would expect that to
contribute meaningfully too to the bandwidth usage even if average person
probably doesn't quite download new games daily.

~~~
gnopgnip
1080p Netflix is 2-2.5 Mbps in practice because of video compression. You only
get 1080p or better with certain browsers too. Many people use Netflix in
Chrome or Firefox and only get 720p

~~~
gtm1260
Wait...netflix in chrome is only 720p!? How do I get 1080?

~~~
kn0where
You have to use Edge or Safari, because DRM.

~~~
TheGoddessInari
Or the netflix-1080p extension. It's not a matter of DRM.

------
johnklos
I use my bandwidth to cost people who host "Flash Updater" Trojans money. When
you find a site with a downloadable Trojan, just run a download script which
downloads in a loop a hundred times simultaneously.

I'm very public about it:

[https://twitter.com/AnachronistJohn/status/12343139528652144...](https://twitter.com/AnachronistJohn/status/1234313952865214464)

I do hope someone reports me, because if they do, then I'll know who they are.
So far, I've cost one scammer close to $2,000 before their links died
completely.

~~~
ghj
Would that be classified as a denial of service attack? (which is apparently a
federal crime)

~~~
johnklos
No. I'm not denying or attempting to deny anyone service. I'm simply taking
them up on their offer of a free download, but just a million times.

Web sites WANT to be popular. If they get too popular, though, they have to
take responsibility for the costs that come with popularity.

If someone wants to claim that the I'm costing them money because their
intention wasn't to allow their file to be downloaded millions of times,
they'll have to come out of hiding to make the claim. I welcome that.

~~~
jonnypotty
The real mvp here. Amazing work.

------
floatingatoll
Would each new local customer be given 10gig symmetric, or does your loop get
10gig total and your price drops based on # of people on it?

Most people want conferencing that doesn't suck, so that they can
Zoom/FaceTime/LTE-over-WiFi/Landline-over-VoIP without having Netflix
interrupt their call. But I have that solved on a 50mbit down / 5mbit up
connection by using an anti-bufferbloat NAT shaper (Eero SQM, or IQrouter, or
homebuilt can all do this).

So if you said "this fiber internet ensures that your calls will stop being
interrupted by netflix", that might be a great selling point for people who've
experienced this problem on their current Internet, without having to discuss
bufferbloat in any significant detail.

(Note that you can still have fairness issues with the wireless router,
independent of bufferbloat _upstream_ of it — the above-listed devices apply
their fairness stuff not only to the WAN uplink but also to the WiFi downlinks
— so 10gbit fiber isn't a complete solution, but it's certainly 95% of the way
there.)

~~~
linsomniac
The standard service is 1gbps, there is a 5x more expensive 10gig service.
Neither one is "local loop speed", but they also do design the service with
expected overcommit. I suspect most of the contention is going to be inbound
though, so if I'm serving something to the local community there hopefully
will be plenty of bandwidth out of my neighborhood.

~~~
floatingatoll
For 1gbps service, the question would be: Does either the 'modem' linking your
home up to the fiber service, or the service network itself, introduce
significant high-latency buffering when capacity is exceeded either at your
router or at their router?

If the answer is "yes, we introduce significant latency to artificially boost
throughput when network capacity is exceeded in either direction", then their
1mbps service is no better than Comcast and is not attractive as a solution to
the latency issues of classical providers, and I may as well stick with my
50/5 shaped connection instead of their 1000/1000 connection.

~~~
linsomniac
I think you're talking about bufferbloat? If so, I hope the answer is no...

------
throwaway888abc
You can donate bandwidth to your community. Open wifi hotspot etc.etc. Depend
where you live (neighborhood), but still believe people appreciate. Like
library free internet access. You can make people happy. Sharing is caring.

~~~
300bps
Have to be careful with this or may end up with a no-knock warrant served on
your home at 3:00 am for whatever illegal things someone you shared your IP
address with.

~~~
xur17
I really wish there was a way around this, I'd love to offer free wifi, but
don't want to deal with illegal content that might flow through it.

I've considered using something like PIA that claims they don't log, but not
sure if that would help.

~~~
IvyMike
Route the wifi traffic all through Tor. You can even get this prepackaged for
you by using something like [https://learn.adafruit.com/onion-
pi/overview](https://learn.adafruit.com/onion-pi/overview)

~~~
zelly
This is the only workable solution for giving away WiFi to others. But then no
one would use it because every site will captcha you to death if it can even
load. It's terrible but the U.S. legal system forces everyone to subscribe to
ISPs individually.

------
manquer
You mentioned a linux mirror,, A mirror is a just like CDN PoP . Assuming your
neighbourhood is not full of linux enthusiasts , if you can run a actual CDN
PoP it would be the highest impact for your neighbourhood.

Anything for specific providers like FB, Youtube, Netflix, Prime,Play Store,
Apple , Disney + etc or general CDN providers like CloudFlare, MaxCDN etc can
change end user experience enough for them to buy in.

It _also_ has the added benefit of saving municipality upstream peering
requirements and perhaps money.

Alternatively you can provide _application services_ like OwnCloud, Jitsi for
equivalent cloud products, it will be cheaper/faster etc. and target
schools/community services, it may help them save on their IT bill as well.

Final idea discord, game servers, streaming servers etc can generate network
effect driven interest. i.e. If i want to play with my school friends and few
of them are on your servers on the municipal broadband already it is strong
incentive for me to get one.

~~~
iptrans
AFAIK you cannot self host a CDN node for any of the services mentioned above.

You _might_ be able to self host an Apple cache.

~~~
manquer
Perhaps he can convince the municipality to host for the providers he cannot,
it will still serve his objective.

You would be surprised on how small some PoPs around the world are. Providers
usually come with their own boxes and have specific requirements on
space/power/legal ownership etc.

~~~
iptrans
I doubt the municipality will have much luck either.

CDN operators and OTT providers have fairly high traffic requirements before
they will qualify you for an on-net appliance.

Netflix, for example, requires a minimum of 5 Gbps of traffic until they will
even talk to you.

~~~
manquer
Perhaps thats is true for Content Providers like Netflix Youtube, for pure
play CDN providers adding PoP in new areas bolsters their network and helps in
sales a lot, it makes no sense for them to not talk to you at all.

~~~
awirth
From a security perspective, even assuming those operators already design to
not trust the locations they're in, shipping servers to random end users seems
like a bad idea.

~~~
manquer
Oh they don't trust the location at all, in some DCs, I have seen continuous
camera feeds, actual cages which are locked etc. this is /was the case when
you have to ship your equipment to a co-lo,

------
runjake
I would have to read your terms of service before I could offer any useful
input.

Depending on those ToS, offering services to others could expose you to legal
problems.

~~~
Bedon292
Yeah, you will definitely want to read the ToS very closely. A lot of home
service providers explicit say you cannot host and commercial services, and at
least in the past had issues running servers. Back in the day my internet was
shut off because I had an ftp server running. Though don't think that is
common anymore.

------
_bxg1
I honestly haven't cared about bandwidth since I hit 50mbps. Having 300mbps,
it's fun when I download a new Steam game to watch my hard disk become the
bottleneck. But that's about all I get out of it.

~~~
nikisweeting
I regularly use my full 500mbps between torrents, steam, backing up my VPS
servers to local NAS, and my whole family backing up to my NAS over the
internet from their 100mbps connections.

I'll admit I am the exception, but with a decent ZFS pool you can easily
saturate 500mbps with remote backups alone. I have a bunch of cheap SSDs in a
mirror config and get about 2000MB/s write on a good day, so the bottleneck is
very solidly on the network side.

~~~
jotm
How do they backup to NAS using the Internet connection? Is it not local?

~~~
nikisweeting
Time Machine over VPN (Tailscale/Wireguard), works great. Requires fast ping
and good bandwidth though, which we have (<10ms rtt from NYC to MTL! still
blows my mind).

Family -> NAS (using Time Machine) NAS -> Backblaze B2 (using Duplicati)

------
zrm
> I like the idea of running a Tor exit node, but worry about the liability of
> that.

There are also guard nodes and intermediary nodes, which don't cause third
party traffic to exit from your house.

> I run production Linux boxes and networks as my day job. But I don't have
> machine space at my house, so I'm limited in the number of servers I can put
> in place.

A single virtual machine host can saturate 10G and allows an arbitrary number
of virtual machines, limited primarily by memory and storage. Linux KVM is
good enough for Google and AWS and it's free. Get some Socket G34 or LGA2011
workstation with 8+ memory slots, fill it with cheap registered DDR3 and
you'll be all set.

But realistically, the biggest benefit of 10G to ordinary people isn't being
able to transfer 2500TB a month, it's being able to transfer 25GB in 25
seconds instead of hours.

There are people who upload 5GB to YouTube every day. With garbage upload
speeds like 10Mbps, that takes more than an hour and a half. With 10Gbps, not
only would it only take five seconds, you don't even need to upload it to
YouTube because you can host it yourself.

~~~
linsomniac
Re: ToR. Perhaps it's changed, but back when I ran a routing node (probably a
decade ago?) it seemed to be of limited use because of the limited exit nodes,
limiting the overall bandwidth. But might be worth looking at again.

~~~
driverdan
Relays help protect privacy. The more independent relays that exist the harder
it is to attack the network.

------
virtuallynathan
I've had a number of dedicated servers with 10G unmetered bandwidth (and still
do have access to one), and its difficult to find good uses for them. A
younger, more idealistic me did run a large exit node with support from an
organization with legal backing, but this still lead to emails and calls from
various countries Anti-Terror police forces. Would not recommend without
serious consideration and talking to your ISP.

------
ssivark
In a similar spirit, maybe IPFS nodes, or instances of federated communication
networks like Mastodon/Matrix/etc for friends and family, or maybe even
something like Nextcloud. If you band together with a few people in your
community, you could also use each other’s machines for encrypted “off-site”
backups (note: you’re all still sort of co-located geographically, so YMMV).

------
archi42
> Clever ideas to attract other locals to the Municipal Broadband service?

If that's the aim, imho it's really difficult. Assuming your neighbourhood
isn't made up 99% nerds&geeks, I'd assume most private users are pretty happy
if they can watch movies in 4k, download their games on Steam and/or update
their gaming console "fast enough". Downloading 50GB already takes only ~30m
on my 400MBit/s, and wouldn't feel much different to 1Gb/s. Latency for
gaming/video conferencing also isn't an issue these days. Maybe for big
families or shared housing (student dorm) this would make sense.

If you wanted to sell me, you'd get me with (1.) reliable and (2.) affordable.
Maybe a no-BS pricing scheme instead of "25 US$/month the 24 months and after
that 70US$/month" (which virtually every ISP in Germany does, which means I
need to waste my time with stupid ISP hopping every other year if I don't want
to feel like being ripped off). I just know that - for my usage - there is no
practical difference between 1Gb/s and 10Gb/s. At least none that's worth
paying more. Sorry, not that useful, but maybe some valuable feedback? :)

On the business end, this is much more interesting. No need to worry about
hitting bandwidth limits when video conferencing with customers is pretty nice
(we sometimes have that issue and work around it with multiple connections).
Also a perk: Faster access to cloud-stored data, or the ability to put data
on-premise and still allowing sufficiently fast external access. Of course it
must be reliable. But then, your day job is networking, I think you know that
kind of business better than I do :)

//edit: Ooooh, post a "Ask HN" and bask in the envy of the internet people =)
/s No, seriously, I think promoting offerings like this is a good thing to do,
and asking for advice on HN is a good idea. I'd love to see (or maybe even
run) a local, no-BS ISP in our municipality.

~~~
linsomniac
The service should be providing the reliable/affordable/no-BS portion. It's
$60-ish/mo for gigabit symmetric, $300/mo for 10gig, run by the city, all
underground infrastructure. The city power infrastructure is super reliable,
so they do have some demonstrated ability...

------
ab_testing
I am interested in knowing the price that you are paying for this 10 Gig
unmetered connection.

~~~
gitgud
From another comment it looks like $300 USD per month

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23481803](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23481803)

------
Havoc
>Linux mirror server

Consider adding torrents.

You could also check out running a folding@home node. Though that seems to
require a fairly beefy server.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaMjPs66cTs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaMjPs66cTs)

------
jedieaston
Out of curiosity, do they include hardware to actually use it? When Comcast
came around here trying to get people to sign up for 2Gbps they required a
couple thousand up front and for you to rent a PCIe card for your PC to
actually get the speed (since you needed a 10Gbps NIC), which would've been
annoying. Unless you have a ton of devices, or are hosting services (does your
ISP let you do that?) I don't know what I'd use it for.

Having a Linux mirror within 100 miles has been handy for me in the past
though, so if you can spare the storage that would be a good idea.

~~~
linsomniac
They seem to be providing a 10gig copper port on the equipment they drop in,
from looking at a photo of the other guys 10gig install... I don't currently
have any 10gig, so I'd have to put those parts in place.

------
mgarfias
I've got 1gbps symmetric unmetered fiber here, and I really don't do much more
than when I had 100mbps, or 50mbps.

What I really like is that everyone in the house can go crazy and it doesn't
affect me working.

------
moneytide1
Some comments here suggest donation, which implies that groups of users could
utilize what you are not using. But I am used to rationing 250 MB (Verizon
plan from 2015) - and there is so much information that can be obtained with
this amount of data (mostly text based and some pictures). High quality
Youtube videos do not mean as much to me as the audio. A 10 second HD Snap or
TikTok does not concern me. Torrenting hundreds of gigs of movies will only
occupy your life with sitting and watching movies. Video game downloads are a
one time affair (mine have been performed/patched every few months at a public
watering hole Starbucks/Gym/Walmart). Aren't you tired of HD Zoom calls with
your social circles?

5G wireless everywhere approaching does not feel practical to me. I do not
subscribe to conspiracies about direct health detriments (indirect more
concerning - people lusting for 4k videos of everything while sitting in a
bathroom stall, or in a public place alone instead of natural resolution of
the eyes gazing upon real life).

Perhaps high resolution IoT data upload could occupy your infinite bandwidth
somehow? This would only be local.

Red flag to me seems to be constant upgrading of "data throughput". Surely
data transmission is good, but at some point is it a waste of effort when we
can all only take in so much? Youtube audio and 480p video satisfies my
curosity...

------
paxys
I'll be honest there is absolutely no need for average or even very technical
home users to pay for a 10gig connection right now. If you want to make
municipal broadband attractive, the focus should be on providing cheap and
reliable 100-250 Mbps connections to a large area.

~~~
Consultant32452
Just to put some real world perspective on this. Netflix recommends 25Mbps to
stream 4k movies.

[https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2017/12/10/you...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2017/12/10/youre-
buying-4-k-tv-how-much-internet-bandwidth-do-you-need/933989001/)

------
LockAndLol
Share bandwidth on I2P? It's like TOR, but with no exit nodes. Many services
run on it: IRC, bittorent, anonymous limewire clone, anonymous websites, etc.

Your function would be similar to a TOR relay and you could do that too of
course.

Maybe even hosting a Jitsi or Matrix server could be interesting.

------
abstractbarista
Run full blockchain nodes, a bittorrent client, Tor relay (not exit node, so
less door knocks)...

------
jmakov
Share libgen, sci-hub and run a storj node.

------
adenozine
Libgen, personally. I've used it so much, may as well pay it forward.

~~~
linsomniac
For those, like me, unfamiliar, Wikipedia says: Library Genesis (Libgen) is a
file-sharing website for scholarly journal articles, academic and general-
interest books, images, comics, and magazines.

~~~
zrth
wikipedia unlike google always has the current Library Genesis URL
[https://libgen.is/](https://libgen.is/)

~~~
fomine3
This is funny but looks somewhat useful.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22790425](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22790425)

------
dwild
Maybe not using it? At that price, you aren't getting a dedicated 10gbps line
to anywhere else than your ISP (and still...), afterward it's shared by
everyone else. Using that bandwidth fully is not only going to make it not
worthwhile to offer this service to people, it's also going to impact the
service of others. Use it for what you would be normally using it, don't make
up some usage for it, just to use it.

------
300bps
I have a hard time finding uses for my 1 gbps FIOS line. Which is surprising
considering the bandwidth I had with my first modem (which is also my
username).

------
tutfbhuf
> I like the idea of running a Tor exit node, but worry about the liability of
> that.

Run a Tor relay instead.

> But I don't have machine space at my house, so I'm limited in the number of
> servers I can put in place.

Also you probably want them to be noiseless and with low energy usage. For
example: 10x Raspberry Pi 4 cluster could make use of 10 gigabit and sounds
like a fun project.

~~~
Havoc
Isn't it quite difficult to get software to run on a rasp cluster?

------
sloaken
I cannot help but ask - So how much does this cost? You mentioned several
different plans. Of course I will not get that here, but I will enjoy living
vicariously through you and your awesome internet speed. I can hear myself now
at work: "I know a guy who gets 10G! And for only $100 a month" Wait for the
ohs and ahs.

~~~
linsomniac
Sorry to break it to you, but it's $300/mo for 10gig. :-)

~~~
foepys
That's a steal here in Germany. My company is paying ~500€/mo for 35/35 _M_
bps...

~~~
sloaken
My company in the UK was paying the same as you. We asked how much it would
cost to get more. We are getting 300M for about 200. When asked why they used
to charge us so much, when more cost less. 'If you are too lazy to look up a
better price each year, they are too lazy to offer it'. I would engage your
service provider, and see if they have a lower price for more.

------
cdnsteve
Tons of options

Game servers Voice servers IRC Mirrors for software or datasets Custom
download to usb service for those in rural areas.

~~~
linsomniac
USB? Interesting idea... You've heard of dead drop USB? Perhaps I could add
something to our Little Public Library where you could insert a USB stick with
a list of URLs, and it would download them to the USB stick...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_dead_drop](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_dead_drop)

------
hitpointdrew
Are you connected with the Municipal Broadband service in anyway (I don't mean
like technologically, I mean relationship wise)? Are they asking you do come
up with some services they can offer customers? If so how about setting up Pi-
Hole, then the Municipal Broadband customers can use that as their DNS.

~~~
linsomniac
Not connected, though if I were to come up with compelling services, or there
were questions about my intentions, I know people involved. The Mayor also
used to hire the company I ran to provide technical consulting, so that would
probably help.

------
dyingkneepad
Well, I guess your first step should be to redo your LAN to actually be able
to make use of those 10gig :)

~~~
linsomniac
Sure, but I'm not gonna upgrade my LAN unless I have something to put on it.
If I have an attractive application, setting up a 10gig switch, router, and
pulling some cat7 is the easy part. :-)

------
lumost
I would seriously consider hosting my own startup ideas and side projects at
home on a personal server if I had a symmetric 10Gig service. An old server
off of Ebay with an SSD raid-1 array is reasonably unlikely to fail, and much
cheaper than a VPS.

------
rmellow
A decade ago when I had my own Ultima Online server, I would have asked you to
host for me!

------
api
Go install www.zerotier.com and create a community LAN, then share each
others' stuff?

------
mjevans
The best reason for this level of service is: You get to stop caring. It's
fast enough that everyone you invite over can do _everything_ on hardline and
they won't impact each other.

As others have mentioned you could also actually run (personal) servers at
home as well.

* Games, with higher bandwidth (audio, video conferencing)

* Live auto-video conferencing the easy P2P way.

* Have a media library of your own and access it while out. This can include private video memories, not just photos. However you could also store and forward images of legitimately purchased HD content* (Assuming you support the private use format shifting doctrines).

* If you're teaching a class from home that video-call could be self hosted, rather than routed through a data center half a country away.

~~~
paxys
While all this is true, you hit the "not caring" stage _well_ before 10gig. I
have a reliable 100 Mbps connection at the moment and do almost everything
mentioned above (simultaneously) with zero disruption. Almost every internet
problem people have is due to latency, jitter and general unreliability rather
than bandwidth.

~~~
arkitaip
Depends. A AAA game like Red Dead Redemption 2 can take hours to download with
a 100 Mbps connection.

~~~
mywittyname
You can't really download games from PSN at anywhere close to that speed
anyway. I have a hardwired gigabit connection to my PS4 and I'm lucky to hit
100Mb download. It's a similar story with Steam, when the stars align it might
hit 500Mb for a minute right before finishing, but it usually hovers around
100-200Mb too. It's also much faster than the speeds of rotational hard
drives, so unless you keep HD video on SSDs, it's no good for that either.

Beyond speedtests, the only way I can realistically saturate my internet
connection is through S3.

------
blaser-waffle
I'd have hard time using FastE (100 Mbps); 10Gbps seems like overkill.

Tor node? Seedbox? I'd be hesitant to have either of those at my house or
anything with my name on it, though.

~~~
iptrans
> I'd have hard time using FastE (100 Mbps);

You must not get out much :)

------
coreyoconnor
Run OpenShift and invite friends to use it for hosting.

------
jmakov
You can also contact the-eye.eu who host, among others, a curated list of
covid articles. Helping make knowledge available is an interesting cause.

------
zeepzeep
"I like the idea of running a Tor exit node"

Do it. It's the best thing you can do. Thank you in advance.

You can also run a Lightning Network node!

------
dmead
you could run plex and give me access.

~~~
300bps
I have tried to get Plex up and running with my ~20 TB collection but its
library management doesn’t work for me. Fails to load files, categorization is
horrible and many other problems. Kodi (XBMC) has perfect “point it at a
folder and don’t worry about it” functionality. It just doesn’t have the
remote capabilities I’ve found as good as Plex. What am I doing wrong with
Plex?

~~~
jedieaston
If you don't have your files named correctly, it won't work right.
[https://support.plex.tv/articles/naming-and-organizing-
your-...](https://support.plex.tv/articles/naming-and-organizing-your-movie-
media-files/)

It can sometimes be forgiving, but other times it won't find it unless you
name the file exactly correct. With a library of that size, you might have to
leave it for a day or two to do the initial scrape, as it sometimes does a
couple passes to find everything (why, I don't know).

------
Mave83
Maybe Cloud and heat, use servers as your central house heating system instead
of oil, gas,...

~~~
linsomniac
Son, let me tell you about the early days of Bitcoin... I left the windows
open that winter.

------
airstrike
Host a couple of community Vainglory servers to ressurrect the best touch-
first MOBA that has is essentially in ICU due to poor management by SEMC /
Rogue

reddit.com/r/vainglorygame

------
gravypod
Where do you live and how can I get one?

~~~
linsomniac
Fort Collins, Colorado. 6+ months into a multi-year build-out. I think the
anti-muni-broadband advertisement that the local telco and cable operators
took out made HN front page a few years ago...

------
NonEUCitizen
Who's your provider? Thanks.

~~~
vulcan01
> Municipal

So most likely their city/county.

------
secfirstmd
Considering running Tor servers!

------
johnwheeler
Run speed tests.

------
mister_hn
how have you got that deal?

